# questions about van dwelling



## prepperman (Oct 26, 2015)

im planning on getting into van dwelling but have a few questions. about how much can it all cost a month? how much can it cost to get set up? whats the best place to find a reliable van? what power set up is the cheapest that can charge a laptop, phone, and maybe a mini fridge? should I build a bed or just buy an old cot? can I pay car insurance over the phone? what phone company is best for traveling and what internet provider (with unlimited data that I can stream Netflix with) is best? does the grocery store in niland, ca carry beer and smokeless tobacco? I appreciate youre help in advance.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Oct 27, 2015)

all of these questions and more are probably best answered by going to cheaprvliving.com. he's got price breakdowns and vehicle buying advice and all that. you should also pick up his kindle book, it's pretty useful and it's only three bucks.


----------

